# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Red Eléctrica ampliará la subestación de Muelle Grande en Gran Canaria para mejorar la atención de nuevos suministros

## Jonasino

> Esta actuación, que contempla la construcción de cuatro nuevas posiciones, aumentará la seguridad del sistema eléctrico
> 
> Red Eléctrica de España ha solicitado autorización administrativa previa, autorización administrativa de construcción y declaración de utilidad pública para la ampliación  de  la actual subestación eléctrica de 66 kilovoltios (kV) de Muelle Grande en el puerto de La Luz y de Las Palmas.
> 
> La mejora en la subestación de Muelle Grande 66 kV supone una inversión de 3,3 millones de euros e incrementa la capacidad de transformación de uno de los principales nudos de transporte de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, que concentra una alta actividad económica y empresarial, y abastece parte de la demanda eléctrica portuaria e industrial.
> 
> La ampliación fue aprobada por el Consejo de Ministros el 6 de junio del 2014, junto a otra serie de actuaciones en la red de transporte de Gran Canaria, con el fin de aumentar la seguridad y fiabilidad del sistema eléctrico y mejorar la atención de nuevos suministros.
> 
> La subestación en la que se realiza la ampliación consta actualmente de un parque de 66 kV de tipo AIS (tecnología convencional con aislamiento en aire) en interior de edificio. La instalación cuenta con dos posiciones de línea, que la conectan con las subestaciones de Guanarteme y Buenavista, y un acoplamiento longitudinal, dando apoyo, además, a dos transformadores de distribución.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.ree.es/es/sala-de-prensa/...s-gran-canaria

----------

